# Wallmounted garage workbench. Advice needed



## danman132x (May 1, 2017)

Hello, so I have these plans to build a workbench in my upcoming home that's almost finished. Before I get too far, my number one concern is will this be too much weight for the structural support of the home. That's what worries me the most, will it weaken the inside 2x4's behind the sheetrock?

I will post some pictures and descriptions. It would be about 12 feet long and 18-19 inches wide. The one in my rental home that I have pictures of supports weight really good and would work great for what I need it for, small projects here and there, but I would make it a LOT stronger than this one. I would probably put support beams every 2nd interior beam. Whoever built this one only used nails into the wall and to hold everything together. 

I would use only screws, using some long GRK ones on the 2x4s going into the wall all the way into the interior 2x4s behind the wall, screws holding everything else.

My inspiration. 
20170501_094835 by Daniel Rivera, on Flickr

20170501_094849 by Daniel Rivera, on Flickr

20170404_180908 by Daniel Rivera, on Flickr

20170404_180956 by Daniel Rivera, on Flickr

20170409_111110 by Daniel Rivera, on Flickr

Here is a mockup of where I would put my support beam, closer to the edge so it supports better to the outside, and my wall mounted 2x4 would be longer to match the further out support beam. Again with about 4-5 bolts into the wall instead of nails. Want it super strong
20170502_150355 by Daniel Rivera, on Flickr

The bottom I would cut to 45 degrees for a clean look. See left vs right here
20170502_150552 by Daniel Rivera, on Flickr

Some rough blueprints to give you an idea
rough blueprints2 by Daniel Rivera, on Flickr 

In addition to the red screws marked (there would be more) I would also use some right angle plates and possible those flat roof truss style plates for more support to strengthen it all more.

What does everyone think? I know it would work as my rental home has one, and I will make it even better and more clean cut, however as stated above I'm worried about the weight over many years. I really want to avoid two corner posts though, as I don't want this on the floor at all. The top would be covered with some nice sanded style plywood that I could replace years down if needed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Run your diagonal to the base and attached it to the bottom 2x4 on the wall. It should be sturdy and last a long time.
I did something similar to shore up a bench at my son-in-laws newly purchased home. The bench was sagging. Not any more.

Note: I used pocket screws (2 1/2 inch). If you look closely, you can see the pockets.


----------



## danman132x (May 1, 2017)

MT Stringer said:


> Run your diagonal to the base and attached it to the bottom 2x4 on the wall. It should be sturdy and last a long time.
> I did something similar to shore up a bench at my son-in-laws newly purchased home. The bench was sagging. Not any more.
> 
> Note: I used pocket screws (2 1/2 inch). If you look closely, you can see the pockets.


Thats a good idea. I can have the 2x4 at less of an angle, and my bottom 2x4 behind the wall is flat and also on a raise edge, so it still wouldn't hit the floor. Bottom would be stronger for sure. 

Can see the bottom 2x4 on a ledge. Definelty will take that advice. Will that help with the overall support you think, so it doesn't weaken the 2x4s over time?
20170326_094533 by Daniel Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## danman132x (May 1, 2017)

Forgot to add, can't edit my post since a moderator needs to approve it first, but I will probably just do that on the ends to the bottom. They would kind of get in the way otherwise I feel. All the mid supports would be how I have planned.


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

I have never been a fan of this type of workbench for a few reasons.

1. They always seem to pull away from the wall at the top eventually, even with overly adequate fastening
2. Sagging over time in between supports unless severely overbuilt top thickness
3. The movement of the top when hammering (bounce) makes for frustrating working and in the case of vices attached on the front edge this is very real concern.

If this is a surface that will see many hours of use my personal opinion would be to build something a bit more substantial that will last longer. But if this is just something for quick 10 minute affairs then it would probably be ok.

As for MT's suggestion to bring the supports to the floor, since the concrete is protruding and the top fairly narrow I'm not sure if this would be a viable solution. With the angle of the supports they would almost be 'legs' instead at which point I would probably just bring it straight down for easier installation and better support over time.

But take my advice with a grain of salt, MT is a much more accomplished woodworker than I.


----------



## danman132x (May 1, 2017)

Techsniffer said:


> I have never been a fan of this type of workbench for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. They always seem to pull away from the wall at the top eventually, even with overly adequate fastening
> 2. Sagging over time in between supports unless severely overbuilt top thickness
> ...


Thanks for the words. I guess my post after his didn't get approved yet, but the bottom of my garage floor has about a 6 foot cement lip which the edge ones could attach to in MT's style for added support, and probably keep my middle supports as planned above. As long they aren't on the floor.

I forgot to add, this will be a light duty work bench. The vice is just to hold some things in place and various small tasks, I will not be doing any hammering on it really. It's more for me working on smaller projects, and I solder a lot and work a lot of electronic stuff, taking stuff apart etc.

But as far as everything else, will this compromise the house frame any with the weight? If so I would just end up building a similar design but with 4 leg posts..


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

danman132x said:


> But as far as everything else, will this compromise the house frame any with the weight? If so I would just end up building a similar design but with 4 leg posts..


Assuming the house is built properly and properly secured I wouldn't think that the weight that is likely to be on the table would be anything that would compromise the actual structure of the house.


----------

